# The name of the chemicals used to clean spring/summer 2020 for COVID?



## Incompliance (Mar 5, 2022)

I’m hoping someone is able to look up the name of the chemicals Target first rolled out to stores to clean carts etc. They were later replaced by a less toxic chemical. I took daytime hours as cleaner for 4 months when all work went overnight. I developed some autoimmune symptoms that has been linked back to that time frame. I’d like to research further and also give to my medical team. I really hope these chemicals aren’t the culprit.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 5, 2022)

We never cleaned carts with anything more than the Ecolab version of Windex lol at least at my store.
• Glass Cleaner Concentrate - https://www.ecolab.com/offerings/concentrated-cleaners-and-disinfectants/glass-cleaner-concentrate
• https://safetydata.ecolab.com/svc/getpdf/?sid=914266-03&cntry=us&langid=en-us&langtype=1


We also have on hand the disinfectant that no one ever used.
• Neutral Disinfectant Cleaner - https://www.ecolab.com/offerings/all-purpose-cleaning/neutral-disinfectant-cleaner
• https://safetydata.ecolab.com/svc/GetPdf/?sid=900851&cntry=US&langid=en-US


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 5, 2022)

It may have been the Ecolab TB disinfectant cleaner.


----------



## Incompliance (Mar 5, 2022)

Yes TB that’s it!


----------



## Incompliance (Mar 5, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> It may have been the Ecolab TB disinfectant cleaner.


I need the sds for it , thanks very much


----------



## Incompliance (Mar 5, 2022)

Did they ever say why they switched it out?


----------



## DBZ (Mar 5, 2022)

It was never meant to be used to clean carts.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 5, 2022)

TB Disinfectant Cleaner Ready-To-Use
					

Dual-chain quaternary ammonium-based, ready-to-use one-step disinfectantcleanerdeodorizer




					www.ecolab.com


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 5, 2022)

You can ask for the sds at the store mine gave me a printed copy.  Let me see if it still exists in my place.  But was it this stuff?


Incompliance said:


> I’m hoping someone is able to look up the name of the chemicals Target first rolled out to stores to clean carts etc. They were later replaced by a less toxic chemical. I took daytime hours as cleaner for 4 months when all work went overnight. I developed some autoimmune symptoms that has been linked back to that time frame. I’d like to research further and also give to my medical team. I really hope these chemicals aren’t the culprit.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 6, 2022)

Sds list for chemicals should available on workbench. We use the glass cleaner version as @starmaster1000 mentioned. Hopefully, gloves should be used when cleaning carts.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 6, 2022)

Omg i totally forgot about the TB cleaner!!
That thing smelled HORRIBLE after 5 minutes lol.

People were using it on the card readers and the SCO scanners and it ate away the number pads and the plastic trim on the scanner. That thing was scary.

Here’s the MSDS. @Incompliance 


			https://safetydata.ecolab.com/svc/getpdf/?sid=905252-03&cntry=us&langid=en-us&langtype=1


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 6, 2022)

It fucked up my finger tips. But i always made sure my team had gloves .

And explained exactly why they should wear them.   For these reasons


----------



## NKG (Mar 6, 2022)

TB cleaner and I laughed because it strips paint but good enough to kill covid


----------

